# In Need of Someone to Digitizing a logo



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for someone who can digitize artwork for my embroidery business embroidery. Most of my projects are school logos and team logos. I am looking for someone who has a lot experience. Please email me with price and turn around for projects. 

Thank you,
Adriana


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

This should be posted in the Referrals and Recommendations forum...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Referrals and Recommendations forum best forum section for this


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Consider Artwork Source. Artwork Source Vector Drawing & Embroidery Digitizing Services


----------



## Adrianas0915 (May 3, 2010)

BidsMaven said:


> Consider Artwork Source. Artwork Source Vector Drawing & Embroidery Digitizing Services



Hello Maira,

Thank you! I'm going to check their prices and work.

Have a great day

Adriana


----------

